# 1. Feedback Starcraft2



## Eatmymoo (27. Juli 2010)

Moin,


Starcraft ist ja nun seit 5 1/2h spielbar und ich würd wissen wie es sich so spielt. Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn ich mir erzählt ob der Singlleplayer mode gut gestaltet ist und ob es euch Spaß gemacht hat.
Ich weis es ist noch sehr früh, aber es gibt bestimmt genug Leute hier die schon kräftig gespielt haben.
Falls viele Bugs vorhanden sind sagt es bitte, habe keine Lust auf ein verbuggts Spiel.


MFG


----------



## Teal (27. Juli 2010)

Habe den Thread mal in den Strategie-Bereich geschoben.

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## S.E.Lain (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin bisher bei mission 6 oder 7 iwie sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde es bisher wirklich gut nur manche dialoge wirken etwas gestellt und unstimmig :/
Außerdem fehlt mir bisher noch ein gewisser roter faden der die haupteschichte weiterleitet.
Und Antialiasing fehlt mir irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie gesagt ist ansonsten ein sehr gelungenes spiel.

PS: es ist schon seit gestern ca 22Uhr spielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2010)

Muss auch sagen "Respekt, Blizzard! ". Meine Erwartungen waren nicht sehr hoch, da ich SC1 (ja, solch Leute gibt es) eher langweilig fand. Aber SC2 ist schon fast kein Strategiespiel mehr, eher ein RPG-Echtzeit-Strategiespiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Charaktere sind gut dargestellt mit den ein oder anderen Witzen, die Grafik ist ok, nix atemberaubendes und für Anfänger ist es echt einladend. Hab bisher nur bis zur 4ten oder 5ten Mission gespielt, mag also noch nicht mein endgültiges Fazit sein.

+ Tutorial
+ Charaktere
+ Zwischensequenzen schön animiert (und auch der CinematicTrailer *.* )
+ Gameplay für Anfänger
+ Multiplayer ( hab ihn schon in der Beta gespielt)
+ Erfolgssystem (a la WoW)
+ RPG-Elemente (Aufrüsten von Einheiten/Gebäuden gegen Credits, kleine Nebenmissionen, in den Raumschiffen die Möglichkeit mit den Charakteren zu sprechen)

Das sind so meine Pluspunkte. Die Minuspunkte sind unter Vorbehalt ...

- Manche Dialoge sind ein wenig fad
- Deutsche Synchro ist in Ordnung, an manchen Stellen aber irgendwie unpassend. Besonders die Stimme von Jim passt überhaupt nicht zu seinem Äußeren.
- Grafik ist in Ordnung, habe mir aber mehr erhofft. Das aber nur im Gameplay.(Einstellungen sind auf Ultra)


An sich überwiegen also die Pluspunkte, kann es echt nur jedem empfehlen, der auch auf den ersten Teil abfuhr. Für Neulinge ist es aber absolut kein Nachteil, Teil 1 nicht gespielt zu haben.

Mfg


(P.S. Wer ne Trial haben will ne PM an mich, dann kann man das beschnacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Nur noch ein Key frei!)


----------



## Kankuso (27. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
ich weiss das es zwar nicht rein passt aber ich will jetzt keinen neuen Thread erstellen. Ich wollt fragen, ob die Mindestanforderungen ausreichen um das Spiel flüssig zu spielen.


----------



## Fresco (28. Juli 2010)

ich hab gelesen das es zu jedem Starcraft 2 spiel eine Art probe Account gab?
Kann mir vll. jemand per Pn den Code oder was ich dafür brauche geben.Wäre echt nett und eine gute Gelegenheit ins Spiel reinzuschnuppern.


----------



## Shinar (28. Juli 2010)

Fresco schrieb:


> ich hab gelesen das es zu jedem Starcraft 2 spiel eine Art probe Account gab?



Es gab für jeden zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kronis (28. Juli 2010)

Ich weis nicht aber bei deiner Umfrage gibt es drei schlechte möglichkeiten und nur eine gute !
Der Singleplayer ist TOP ! Im Multiplayer bekomme ich als Einsteiger nur auf die Fresse was natürlich nicht viel Spaß macht.


----------



## Tilbie (28. Juli 2010)

Kronis schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht aber bei deiner Umfrage gibt es drei schlechte möglichkeiten und nur eine gute !
> Der Singleplayer ist TOP ! Im Multiplayer bekomme ich als Einsteiger nur auf die Fresse was natürlich nicht viel Spaß macht.



Das muss sich erst einpendeln, die ganzen Pros müssen ja auch erst hoshpielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich find Starcraft 2 top, jediglich die Story ist bis jetzt eitwas lahm (bin bei Mission 13 oder so).
Kann es jedem empfelen!


----------



## Churchak (28. Juli 2010)

Das Spiel ist wenn man es vom Stand eines Echtzeitstrategen sieht eher Mittelalter den Fortschritt!
Die meisten von mir bisher gespielten Missionen gewinnt man ohne probs indem man sich erst einigelt,ne grosse Armee baut und dann alles überrollt.
Ums noch etwas härter zu sagen man sieht beim Missionsspielen quasi keinen unterschied zu SC1 es ist quasi nen SC1 mit grafigupdate.

So taktische Dinge wie Unterschiedliche Gebieteformen geben unterschiedlich Deckung,wie man sie schon in DoW1 sah oder das zB bestimmte Fahrzeuge vorn und hinten unterschiedlich stark gepanzert sind und man sie von der Flanke/hinten angreifen muss um sie besser klein zu bekommen gibt es schlichtweg nicht.Ebensowenig wied as Einheiten in Deckung gehen.Auch gibt es quasi kein ineinandergreifen unterschiedlicher Einheiten und damit ne gewisses wegselspiel zwichen denen.
ZB ne Arie die zwar übers halbe Spielfeld reicht dafür aber massen Resourccen fürs abfeuern braucht und noch nen vorgeschobenen späher der ihnen sagt wo sie hinballern müssen.

Das gute am spiel ist die Handlung die einen mitnimmt und wo man wissen mag wies weiter geht und doch ne gewisse spannung aufbauen kann ....... wobei auch da wieder nur die 0815 Typen auftauchen wie es sie in hundert Spielen zuvor schon mit anderem Gesicht gab .... da wär der leicht verwirrte aber geniale Wissenschaftler,die gerettete Ärztin die sich halb schmachtend dem Helden gleich an den Hals wirft,der shizo der nen durchgedrehter Irrer sein soll aber irgendwie ganz dufte rüberkommt und der Schwerverbrecher in seiner Marienrüsstung der angeblich nen Strafregister so lag wie sonst was haben soll aber auch nicht wirklich gefährlich rüberkommt ........ leicht lächerlich find ich im übrigen auch die Nachrichtensendungen die irgendwie verkrampft komisch rüberkommen und doch irgednwie nur wie dieser seltsame Auserirdische aus Star Wars 4 rüberkommt den man nach 5 minuten nur noch an seinen langen ohren aufhängen möchte weil er so überhaupt nicht komisch ist sondern einfach nur peinlich.

PS noch was positives,ich kratz geradeso an den mindest anforderungen und selbst da mit mittleren einstellungen läuft es selbst bei massen einheiten auf dem bildschirm extrem flüssig.


----------



## Fingolfin (28. Juli 2010)

Schonmal versucht den Schwierigkeitsgrad höher zu stellen?
Falls dir das dann immer noch zu einfach wird, solltest du mal den Mehrspielermodus ausprobieren, denn da wirst du zumindest in den höheren Liegen mit einigeln keine Chance haben.


----------



## Snowhawk (29. Juli 2010)

Hammer Spiel ABER die Story kommt mir irgendwie solala vor...

und zwar darum:

Massiver Zergspoiler...



Spoiler



Das die Zerg und der Overmind in die "Opferrolle" gedrängt werden und das er gezwungen wurde die Protoss anzugreiffen widerspricht total dem ersten Teil wo er ziemlich selbstsicher und eigenständig wirkte... ständig den Drang sich weiter zu Entwickeln und sich zu verbessern... auch im Handbuch über die Zergs in Starcraft 1 wurde das Bild der Zergs so beschrieben... und nun im SC 2 plötzlich das Opferlamm? Das sogar froh und erleichtert war, als er endlich starb (siehe Overmind Protossmission)... Kerrigan kein Versuch war den Genpool zu erweitern sondern als "Erlöserin" des Zergschwarms gegen das Drohende Unheil? Als einzige Hoffnung plötzlich, ein mentales Gefängnis der Sklaverei zu entkommen? Ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhm ja.... 
Dann ein Geist von Thasadar der einfach beim Overmind blieb und nur drauf wartete? Okey... dachte nur Terraner haben "Ghosts"... aber kommen bald im nächsten Addon dann echte Gespenster und Jenseitsbattles? Ok ein wenig Übertrieben mein Sarkasmus ^^

Irgendwie zerstört Blizzard das Zerg-Flair aus dem ersten Teil total... Früher der Schwarm der auf der Suche nach neuem Genpool und Verbesserungen ist und jetzt in SC2 die armen versklavten Zerg die nicht anders können und die Befreit werden müssen durch den Erlöser in Form von Jesus... äh Kerrigan oO

Früher wars einfach ein epischer Krieg und jetzt seit SC2 ein Schicksals, Erlöser aus den Legenden und "Deine-Bestimmung"-Gebrabble..

Jetzt fehlt nur noch im 2. Addon, dass der Overmind in einer Szene zu nem Protoss sagt: ICH BIN DEIN VATER!!! *ironie*


----------



## Churchak (29. Juli 2010)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Schonmal versucht den Schwierigkeitsgrad höher zu stellen?



klar hab ich das aber an der KI selber ändert sich nichts wirklich dabei,der Unterschied ist das man in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden nur mehr Optionen hat und unterschiedlich viel Schaden fährt und der Gegner mit mehr Material und härteren Einheiten auffährt.In vielen Missionen bleibt es aber dabei das man "nur" basis,armee,forschung möglichst in richtiger reihenfolge vorranbringt und dann den Gegner mit masse überrollt.Das spiel ist halt auf dem Stand von C&C3 und hätte sich halt von CoH und DoW vieles klaun solln ich meine sonst bedient sich ja Blizz auch überall schamlos an fremden Ideen warum also da nicht? Angst die breite Masse zu überfordern?
So sachen wie das die KI "stundenlang" auf nen Bunker einrennt dabei aber völlig die 3 den Bunker reparierenden Einheiten igonriert haste in der leichtesten wie auch im schwersten Einstellung immer noch. Dazu kommt das ich irgendwie das Gefühl nicht loswerd das viele Einheiten irgendwie recht nutzlos/sinnfrei/ignorierbar sind. Es ist irgenwie erstaunlich wie weit man erfolgreich mit nem Schwarm aus ner Mischung von 30-40 0815 Mariens +15 Sanis kommt zumal man die mit dem geupten Herkules überall blitzschnell absetzen kann. ^^

Was man noch als Herrausvorderung sehn kann und was dagegen recht knackig ist,sind die erungenschaften für Schwer freizuschalten das ist aber eher ne sache von klickgeschwindigkeit und wie schnell man seine Basis/armee hochziehn kann weniger wie taktisch man begabt ist.Also was für die jungen unter uns mit den schnellen reflexen. ^^

@Snowhawk ja gerade zurmitte hin wirds doch zum teil arg wirr und schwer nachvollziehbar bzw man sagt sich "uh nun biegen sie aber wieder die geschichte das es knarzt (wo ist eigendlich Duke geblieben) bzw es fühlt sich irgendwie aufgesetzt an.


----------



## Snowhawk (29. Juli 2010)

Duke wurde doch in Brood Wars getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamecard (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde das Spiel einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier das letzte Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Pihn92SsIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6KVlq9-_tTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und noch andere was ich gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvYP9PhTefI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlnvmo4plkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2010)

gamecard schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Spiel einfach genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spoiler?!


----------



## gamecard (29. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Spoiler?!


Was von Spoiler?


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2010)

Es gibt vielleicht Leute die diese Videos garnicht sehen wollen weil sie das Spiel noch nicht gespielt haben?... einfach 
	
	



```
[spoiler]text[/spoiler]
```
 setzen.


----------



## gamecard (29. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es gibt vielleicht Leute die diese Videos garnicht sehen wollen weil sie das Spiel noch nicht gespielt haben?... einfach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon drin Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## MyBestFriendThePC (29. Juli 2010)

EINFACH GENIALES SPIEL!!!!


Eindeutiger Zeitvertreib bis Cataclysm rauskommt!

Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!
Geile Story, guter Multiplayer und die einbindung des Battle.net´s ist einfach genial!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5*


----------



## diablo1988 (30. Juli 2010)

Muss schon sagen das Spiel gefällt mir obwohl ich den ersten teil überhaubt nicht mochte aber der 2 ist Klasse^^


----------



## Jiro (30. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> So sachen wie das die KI "stundenlang" auf nen Bunker einrennt dabei aber völlig die 3 den Bunker reparierenden Einheiten igonriert haste in der leichtesten wie auch im schwersten Einstellung immer noch.


 Das ist mir bei der Kampagne auch aufgefallen. Ich hab daher in den Missionen meistens 1 oder 2 WBFs zum Reppen an den Bunkern abgestellt und gut wars für den Rest der Missi. Auch zum Reppen der mechanischen Einheiten unterwegs hab ich immer WBFs mit in die Gruppe gepackt und diese wurden ebenfalls immer erst als Letzte angegriffen. Ich habe danach ein paar 1vs1 gegen die KI gespielt und dasselbe wieder gemacht, mit dem Ergebnis dass die WBFs hier erstrangige Ziele waren. Anscheinend unterscheidet sich die KI der Kampagne hier von der Geplänkel KI.


----------



## DerFrager (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe bisher nur die Missionen gespielt, aber das ist schon der Kauf wert gewesen...
Ein sehr gute Geschichte und sehr viele Video-sequenzen.


----------



## Eatmymoo (4. August 2010)

so wollte keinen neuen Thread erstellen deswegen frage ich hier: Ich bin im moment dabei die Kampagne nochmal auf Schwer durchzuspielen und dabei möglichst viele Erfolge mitzumachen, aber eben bekam ich mitm in einer Mission die Nachricht:"Erfolge sind deaktiviert."Deswegen hatte ich gespeichert und mich erstmal ausgeloggt um zu sehen, ob die Erfolge wieder aktiviert werden. Als ich mich dann wieder einloggen wollte kam bei der Char auswahl kein Name und kein Bild wurde angezeigt, aber ich konnte mich einloggen. Als ich drin war bekam ich unten links die Nachricht:"Die Erfolge sind weiterhin deaktiviert."Bei den Optionen sah ich keine möglichkeit Erfolge wieder anzustellen und es dauert auch ewig zu Laden bis mein Profil geladen wurde.
Weis wer wie ich die Erfolge wieder aktivieren kann?


MFG


----------



## Eatmymoo (4. August 2010)

und nun komme ich garnetmehr auf mein Charakterprofil-.-


----------



## Idekoon (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

Nach nun ausgiebigem spielen von Starcraft komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass es sich hierbei um ein wirklich erstklassiges Spiel handelt. Super Grafik für ein Strategiespiel, mitreißende Story (viele InGame Sequenzen etc.). Zusätzlich macht der Multiplayer auch wirklich Spaß, besonders wenn man mit Freunden spielt.
 Hätte es wie einmal angekündigt die 80 oder 100€ gekostet wäre es den Preis nicht wert gewesen; für 40€ ist es aber ein wirklich gutes Spiel, das seinesgleichen sucht. Für mich das beste Strategiespiel!

lg


----------



## Bronzefisch (28. August 2010)

Einfach super!


----------



## Syane (28. August 2010)

Komische abstimmung ... Eine Möglichkeit für "ist gut" drei "spielt es nicht" ... da hätte man auch zwei draus machen können... aber es ist ehh eindeutig.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. August 2010)

jedes 1on1 bringt mich zum schwitzen.(außer gegen die low protoss die bei mir als terra nen canonrush versuchen und dann übelst aufs maul kriegen.).bestes strategiegame momentan!


----------



## Bröselmonster (13. Oktober 2010)

Tja Sc2 is meiner Meinung nach einfach ein Strategiespiel das seinesgleichen sucht.

Es gibt hier ja eigentlich die großen 3 Punkte.

Story modus (Solo): Gleich mal das Beste zu Beginn. Beinahe keine Mission is genau wie eine andere. Gute Extras zwischen den Missionen wie die verschiedenen Forschungen die besonders bei anspruchsvolleren Schwierigkeitsgraden (Schwer-Brutal bzw Erfolge) sogar von enormer taktischer Wichtigkeit sind, die Gespräche an Bord der Hyperion die ein beinahe Rp ähnliches Gefühl beim Spielen vermitteln und als kleiner Bonus den Spielautomaten 

PvP (Mehrspieler): Sowohl allein als auch im Team nett. Viele taktische Möglichkeiten besonders da sich die Völker sehr stark unterscheiden. Vorallem die Tatsache, das so sehr unterschiedliche Matches kommen und man viel von Gegner lernen kann, wenn man beispielsweise seine Baureihenfolge betrachtet oder direkt das Replay ansieht ( Bonusmöglichkeit Replays zu Speichern ist auch nett). Das einzige Manko meiner Meinung nach ist das einige Einheiten im 1vs1 eher etwas schwach rüber kommen wie beispielsweise Raven, Thor, Kolosse oder Ultralisken also einige der Starken, da diese gegen eine Massenarmee eher benachteiligt sind.

Funmaps.: Denke da kommt mehr und es wird bald mehr Auswahl geben die Spieler legen ein beeindruckendes Tempo vor. Viele Maps haben wir ähnlich Bereits in Wc3 gesehen machen aber so vorallem durch das noch nicht so Bekannte mehr Spaß beim spielen.


Und zuletzt der Bonuspunkt: 
Die Umsetzung als Strategiespiel.
Es ist gut Steuerbar, vorallem die Minigruppen sind eine Wohltat im Mikromanagement. 
Zudem kann man seine Einheiten verschieden flexibel seinsetzen und mit etwas Übung geschickte strategische Manöver ausführen, vom Überraschungsangriff bis zur Anhöhenverteidigung um dem Gegner die Möglichkeit zu nehmen, selbst die Einheiten effektiv zu erledigen.


----------



## Bröselmonster (13. Oktober 2010)

Tja Sc2 is meiner Meinung nach einfach ein Strategiespiel das seinesgleichen sucht.

Es gibt hier ja eigentlich die großen 3 Punkte.

Story modus (Solo): Gleich mal das Beste zu Beginn. Beinahe keine Mission is genau wie eine andere. Gute Extras zwischen den Missionen wie die verschiedenen Forschungen die besonders bei anspruchsvolleren Schwierigkeitsgraden (Schwer-Brutal bzw Erfolge) sogar von enormer taktischer Wichtigkeit sind, die Gespräche an Bord der Hyperion die ein beinahe Rp ähnliches Gefühl beim Spielen vermitteln und als kleiner Bonus den Spielautomaten 

PvP (Mehrspieler): Sowohl allein als auch im Team nett. Viele taktische Möglichkeiten besonders da sich die Völker sehr stark unterscheiden. Vorallem die Tatsache, das so sehr unterschiedliche Matches kommen und man viel von Gegner lernen kann, wenn man beispielsweise seine Baureihenfolge betrachtet oder direkt das Replay ansieht ( Bonusmöglichkeit Replays zu Speichern ist auch nett). Das einzige Manko meiner Meinung nach ist das einige Einheiten im 1vs1 eher etwas schwach rüber kommen wie beispielsweise Raven, Thor, Kolosse oder Ultralisken also einige der Starken, da diese gegen eine Massenarmee eher benachteiligt sind.

Funmaps.: Denke da kommt mehr und es wird bald mehr Auswahl geben die Spieler legen ein beeindruckendes Tempo vor. Viele Maps haben wir ähnlich Bereits in Wc3 gesehen machen aber so vorallem durch das noch nicht so Bekannte mehr Spaß beim spielen.


Und zuletzt der Bonuspunkt: 
Die Umsetzung als Strategiespiel.
Es ist gut Steuerbar, vorallem die Minigruppen sind eine Wohltat im Mikromanagement. 
Zudem kann man seine Einheiten verschieden flexibel seinsetzen und mit etwas Übung geschickte strategische Manöver ausführen, vom Überraschungsangriff bis zur Anhöhenverteidigung um dem Gegner die Möglichkeit zu nehmen, selbst die Einheiten effektiv zu erledigen.


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

suuuuper


----------



## Landerson (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich will jetzt hier nicht alte Titel ausgraben, aber ich muss etwas ueber die deutsche Syncronisation loswerden. Ich spiele von beginn an die englische Version und habe die deutsche Version vom Ende gerade jetzt zum ersten Mal gesehen.
Liegt es nur an der Gewohnheit oder sind die deutschen Stimmen wirklich nihct so gut. Ich finde sie graesslich und passen mast nicht zu den Charakteren.


----------



## Dropz (16. Dezember 2010)

Die deutsche Sinchronisation ist nie so gut


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Dezember 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt hier nicht alte Titel ausgraben, aber ich muss etwas ueber die deutsche Syncronisation loswerden. Ich spiele von beginn an die englische Version und habe die deutsche Version vom Ende gerade jetzt zum ersten Mal gesehen.
> Liegt es nur an der Gewohnheit oder sind die deutschen Stimmen wirklich nihct so gut. Ich finde sie graesslich und passen mast nicht zu den Charakteren.



Ich find die englische total schrecklich.


----------



## Daxius (28. Juni 2012)

SC2 is the best game ever!!!!!!
JEAH


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Kommt meiner Meinung nach nicht an SC-Brood Wars ran. Die Kampagne ist unterhaltsam und abwechslungsreich, aber irgendwie...naja...ich weiss nicht worans liegt, aber die Geschichte gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so sehr. Kann sich aber natürlich gut ändern wenn dann irgendwann mal alle drei Kampagnen freigeschaltet sind.Multiplayer gefällt mir gar nicht.
Es spielt sich meiner Meinung nach im Grossen und Ganzen wie ein schlechtes Addon von SC1.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2012)

Letzten Beitrag entfernt, weil:



> Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.
> 
> Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.


----------



## vannika (11. September 2012)

Ich bin Starcraft 1 Nostalgikerin, von daher finde ich, dass es zwei komplettverschiedene Spiele sind. S2 finde ich aber auch sehr spannend, wobei ich mit WoW ziemlich gut bedient bin.


----------

